# wooo again!



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

I am going to build a 135-150g tank in a week or so


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

:drooling:


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Keep us posted on the progres! opcorn: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Glass, plywood, acrylic? Concrete?


----------



## Aquanist (Dec 29, 2007)

Steel?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Aquanist said:


> Steel?


 We left out fiberglass. :lol: and since we have finland and alaska represented, Permafrost?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

How about duct tape lined cardboard, coated with drylok =D>


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

glass


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

geting supplies soon as we get 3 grand


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

jack lover said:


> geting supplies soon as we get 3 grand


aren't we all


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

booba5 said:


> jack lover said:
> 
> 
> > geting supplies soon as we get 3 grand
> ...


Haha, thats so true. If I had a dollar for everytime I said "I'm going to do X as soon as I get Y dollars" then I would be ready for my next project.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

****, not only would i be ready for my next project, but i would have beer to pay all the help i would need too lol


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: 3 grand to build a 150!

Inflation, I think not..... There is another word for that one. :wink:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

If you start from the ground up (Tank, stand, canopy, lighting, pumps, dÃ©cor, ectâ€¦) You can spend $3000 in a heartbeat, and much moreâ€¦

I spent $300 just building my canopyâ€¦ This stuffâ€™s not cheapâ€¦

Now, if its 3 grand just for the tank, thats another storyâ€¦

.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I have to ask...

Why build it when you can buy a brand new 120 gal with lighting, hood and stand incl. (although not the best) for a third of that cost!? Doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

Maybe it's because I'm a Brit, but when I DIY the whole idea is to _save_ money :lol:.

Even in the UK you could buy a new Rena 120 gal tank, with lights, hood, decent stand and filters, for about 1000-1200 and that's steep compared to what you guys can pay for it. I guess I understand wanting to custom the stand and canopy, but <3000 seems unnecessarily expensive to me.

FYI the word I meant was....... insanity..... :lol:.

On a side note - why not buy the tank and build the stand yourself, sounds like it'd still cost about the same and would save some time.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

blairo1 said:


> you could buy a new Rena 120 gal tank, with lights, hood, decent stand and filters, for about 1000-1200 and that's steep compared to what you guys can pay for it.


Your right blairo1, but Iâ€™ve found thatâ€¦ you get what you pay forâ€¦


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Believe me I do tend to agree, but the Rena I was after was a 7 or 8ft tank with a fantastic stand (not the average rubbish factory ones) and nice canopy, actually looked quality (admittedly not as nice as it could be at greater expense, but certainly not something to shun), it came with a couple of XP3s (obviously you would want to add to this) and all the lighting you'd need for plants, Â£1000.

Ok so that's like a couple of (US) grand set-up which is closer to the 3g's talked about here, so I see where you're coming from, guess I'm just a cheapo - I'd want to DIY to reduce that cost, not increase it.

Mind you a nice cherry wood panel stand _would_ be nice.


----------



## EVoLGRiMM (Oct 10, 2008)

jack lover said:


> geting supplies soon as we get 3 grand


IDK just sounds to me like he is waiting for a 3k check. So they probably not spending all 3k. or so I hope :wink:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

well we get dividends for living here and me + my dad are on it


----------

